# Nur Clienten mit Zertifikat zulassen



## soyo (18. Oktober 2006)

Huhu,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur Clienten einen Zugriff zu einer Internetseite ermöglichen, die ein bestimmtes Zertifikat, auf ihren PC haben? Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

gruß soyo

Nachtrag: Ich habe eben etwas bei Google und Wiki rechachiert und  habe erstmal gesehn wie komplex dieses Thema ist. Aber das schreckt mich nicht ab, ich muss nur erstmal ein Anfang finden. Also wenn jemand eine gute Seite mit Grundlagen kennt, so möge er sie mir doch verraten . Ich hab selber schon was gefunden, aber so wirklich was gutes war noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Gumbo (18. Oktober 2006)

An welche Art Zertifikat denkst du dabei?


----------



## soyo (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich dachte an SSL, da ich das Zertifikat noch für einige andere Protokolle benötige(IMAP). SSL läuft soweit, hab ich heute mühsam auf meinem Trustixtestrechner installiert. 

Außerdem wird ein Zertifikat für Fehrnwartung benötigt(ist sowas überhaupt möglich/nötig?). Hab dazu noch nix gefunden. Sonst hab ich Fernwartung normal über RD gemacht. Über welches Protokoll läuft RD eigentlich ?


----------



## Gumbo (18. Oktober 2006)

SSL ist ein Verschlüsselungsprotokol, bei dem sich der Server zusammen mit einem Zertifikat dem Client gegenüber identifizieren muss und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## soyo (18. Oktober 2006)

Kennst du denn ein Zertifikat das so etwas unterstützen würde, es sollte über SSL laufen. Oder hab ich momentan ein totalen Denkfehler? Ist alles mehr oder weniger Neuland für mich.


----------

